
Twitter sues U.S. government over demand for records of anti-Trump account - whatok
https://twitter.com/ReutersTech/status/850068537922248704
======
inputcoffee
This is the account:
[https://twitter.com/ALT_uscis](https://twitter.com/ALT_uscis)

------
jwilk
[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-twitter-lawsuit-
idUSKBN178...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-twitter-lawsuit-
idUSKBN1782PH)

------
jwilk
There's more discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14053958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14053958)

